# Super Ick Cure



## martinrb (Oct 29, 2009)

So, call me crazy, but I'm stressing out a bit over this product.

I used it about a week ago, have put the carbon filter back in, symptoms have been gone more than 3 days yadda yadda yadda. No problem with Ick anymore.

BUT an ingredient in this called Nitrofurazone has been shown to be able to cause cancer. I just got to thinking, there are still probably amounts of this in my tank, the water, the rocks, the filter, etc. Should I be cautious when dealing with my aquarium (using gloves and things like that) from now on because of this? Does anyone know how dangerous this chemical really is? Should I be worried?

thanks.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

martinrb said:


> So, call me crazy, but I'm stressing out a bit over this product.
> 
> I used it about a week ago, have put the carbon filter back in, symptoms have been gone more than 3 days yadda yadda yadda. No problem with Ick anymore.
> 
> ...


I have said it before and I will say it again.

You do not need anything other than a heater to cure ich. Up the temperature to at least 30C and problem solved. The parasite can no longer reproduce at this temperature.

At 32C the parasite can no longer survive.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm sure you will be fine, it's a relatively small amount of the chemical. Just perform frequent partial water changes, and the chemical should dissipate in addition with the carbon.

Just don't drink the water!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Martin, a lot of meds are carcinogenic however it will not instantly cause you to get cancer. Just exercise caution and handle the treatments well. Malachite green and formalin, both ich treatments, are also carcinogenic but still widely used.

A much safer treatment is table salt (minus the ones containing yellow prussiate) for ich. Use salt first for ich before you use meds as your last resorts.


----------

